# Nil Fisk Advance 4500 Sweeper Scrubber



## shakespeare

Hi

Thank you for allowing me to join your forum.

We have recently purchased a Nil Fisk Advance NV4500 Road Sweeper/Street
Washer for oil clear ups at our drag strip in England - Shakespeare County Raceway. Before completing the purchase we have been trying to obtain some extra information from the internet but without success. All we have is the following info and the make.

Model Number 463144
Serial Number 1072820 

I was wondering if you can help us in any way with some much sought after information. I will post a photo of the machine later to give somebody on here a better view of the machine. We have contacted several companies including Nil Fisk in the past few days without success, and having stumbled on your forum perhaps someone on hear might be able to point us in the right direction. Hope to hear from someone soon. Watch for the picture later.

Shakespeare


----------



## shakespeare

As promised.


----------



## festerw

http://www.advance-us.com go there, type your model number in the search bar. You'll have to sort through a few manuals to see which one pertains to your model.


----------



## shakespeare

Hi Festerw

:waving:Greetings from a cold and windy England. Thanks for the heads-up on the manual search. Very useful indeed. Looks the very same model to me other than it's called a Tiger-Cat 4500. The Boss laughed when I said we'd joined a Sweeper Forum, now we've come up trumps.

Regards

Shakespeare


----------

